# المنتدى منتدى الهارد وير والصيانة HardWare اقسام الهارد ويير والصيانة لهذه الانواعHardWare/Rapair قسم صيانة السامسونج ( Samsung Hardware Repair Area) طلبات : جراند مشكله شحن 9082

## gevarahindi

المشكله اخواني انو الجهاز يبقى معلق عى بعد على اشاره الشحن حتى بعد فك قاعده الشحن 
ارجو من اصحاب الخبره افادتنا

----------

